# My TT 225



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

I have said hello in the Welcome area.
Bought my TT yesterday (31.03) and on the way back from the garage had a blow out.
Looks like due to the low mileage of the car (65k) the tyres have been on for some time and had cracked a bit more that I had thought (I knew they looked bad but not that bad) on the front (the rear tyres were in very good nick).

So - first purchase was 2 new front tyres (Conti Sport 5's).

Pictures on the way home 



















Moved things around in the garage last night and managed to get it in with room to spare:










And a few snaps this morning when I got to work:




























Enjoyed the drive in this morning  so I am hoping that with good maintenance, it will give me plenty of smiles per miles.
I have bought the Xcarlink module so will be looking to fit that this weekend and be able to use my phone, ipod and USB drive whiles driving.

Not new to Audi's as my last 2 cars were an A8 QS 4.2 petrol (D2) and A8 QS 4.2 petrol (D3), but kids a bit older now so treated myself to a car I have fancied since they came out.
Also working on a VW campervan (1972). had it for 10 years now and currently got the engine in the garage while I rebuild it.............

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TT ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## marc996TT (Mar 15, 2015)

nice TT, congrats & enjoy


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Welcome to the fam! Also good choice on the color, next to the super fast silver version, the black and blue are my favorites :lol: 
That blow out looks insane, I had my tires to the wire and didn't get one thankfully before I got new ones lol. Anyways enjoy the new ride


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi, got my first audi, a 02 TT 225 coupe 55k, on sunday. 
Absolutely loving it. Couldn't believe how tight and smooth the suspension felt.
I got 38.8mpg on the commute in this morning, which I thought was pretty good.
Mine has Goodrich tyres on and they look perished, but not that bad either, so I'm a bit worried now...
Do you not have to fit 4 tyres at a time with the Quattro 4wd? guess if the tread depth is within 1mm of all the same will be ok?

I was thinking about the xcarlink SKU143 for about £85 as well, as it's the only one that keeps the 6cd changer working as well right?

Please reply with how you get on with fitting it.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks guys - I think that black is the faster colour so pleased I got it 

Paulw - I got 36 mpg driving to work the other day taking it reasonably steady but driving home dropped to 30 as driving steady is boring.....
Regards the wheel question - these aren't permanent 4 wheel drive so this will not be an issue!

Got the XCarlink fitted - the hardest part for me was getting the HU back in as the new cables are all on the shallowest side so hard to push in, but eventually managed to do it 

No pics of the process but pics of the end result (just got to feed the BT microphone cable but the wife wanted to use the car so had to stop):




























Can fed the iPod/iPhone cable into the glove box - again not difficult:










Works a treat so very pleased 

Cheers


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks good mate.
Does the ipod lead plug into the back of the xcarlink box?
Did you have to drill a hole through the glove box?

I'm thinking of getting their new one that charges ipod/iphone and has sd & usb input as well
http://www.xcarlink.co.uk/product.php?p ... t=0&page=1


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

paulw12 said:


> Looks good mate.
> Does the ipod lead plug into the back of the xcarlink box?
> Did you have to drill a hole through the glove box?
> 
> ...


Cheers
The iPod lead plugs into the back of the box.
Yep - took the glove box out and drilled a hole in the bottom corner so when you open the glove box you don't see it.
That's the one I got, plus the extra for the bluetooth unit - worth the money in my opinion 

Go for it 

Cheers


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

paulw12 said:


> I got 38.8mpg on the commute in this morning, which I thought was pretty good.
> .


Teach me  I've got up to 30mpg. Stopping myself from pressing the accelerator is harder than giving up smoking :lol: it is 50% traffic 50% motorway to uni though.

The car looks very nice. That tyre blow out is scary though!


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

VdoubleU said:


> paulw12 said:
> 
> 
> > I got 38.8mpg on the commute in this morning, which I thought was pretty good.
> ...


Nice one.
Depends on the route to be honest ( and length...)
If the route is fairly flat with not many stops or changes of speed then it can be amazing what MPG you can get (3rd to the last car was an A8 QS 4.2 V8 and on a good run I could get 36+ mpg).
But, the DIS tends to be optimistic by around 15% plus so bear that in mind.

I have been driving for 30 year plus and also have done the advance driving and the main thing for best economy is reading the road and traffic and anticipating what is going on so you hardly use the brakes or throttle (but so boring :roll: )

Cheers


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Nothing major today - gave the car its first wash under my ownership and plenty of scratches and minor imperfections to deal with over time but scrubbed up OK.
Went over with a clay bar then followed with a polish (some cheap stuff I have in the garage as I have run out of the good stuff) and looking better.
Think next time I will go over it with the DA and get rid of the swirls in the paint.
Oh - and took all the plastic out of the engine bay and gave it a good scrub - looks miles better 























































Cheers


----------



## 5681 (Mar 29, 2015)

Looking good bud


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

5681 said:


> Looking good bud


Cheers


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

We seem to be thinking the same things :lol: 
How about maguires ultimate compound? seems a bit litter cutting than G3 ?
Thinking of masking it all up, and doing several goes over with a DA polisher. Never used anything more cutting than SRP.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Have several cutting compounds in the garage so will have a look at what I have and decide what I shall use.
Need some wax as well and so many to choose from.......
Off this week so would like to get the detailing done before the weather changes for the weekend :?

Cheers


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Put spacers on last night - 20 mm on the back and 15 mm on the front.
Like the look - what do you all think?



















Not sure the pics show it very well!

Looking at lowering springs next - mine appears to be a half facelift, everything apart from the facelift ride height so the plan is to drop it by around 20 mm or so.

After that will be to replace bushes etc.

Cheers


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks great! 8)

Forgot to mention on Sunday that, although mine is facelift, it was on the wrong springs when I bought it - it looked like it was on stilts! They must have been replaced at some point, so I put facelift springs back on after I had a couple snap. The same think might have happened to yours somewhere along the line, it seems to be common.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Keren 

You could be right about the springs as they don't look as old as the car is (if that makes sense...).
Looking at the FK springs as they will cost around £80 and will hopefully reduce the height by no more than 25 mm.

Cheers


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I do have a soft spot for wheels that are spaced so they line up with the arches (but straight and no camber). Did it on my old Fiesta ST (rear spacers and lower offset alloys), and the OH has on his M3. It just makes it look that little bit wider. You do need to lower it a touch though for it to look it's best.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Cherie

Agree with the lowering but just a little.

Cheers


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

gninnam said:


> Thanks Keren
> 
> You could be right about the springs as they don't look as old as the car is (if that makes sense...).
> Looking at the FK springs as they will cost around £80 and will hopefully reduce the height by no more than 25 mm.
> ...


This was mine, not long after I bought it with the wrong ones on  

















And now, with facelift springs and 15 mm spacers on the back (and a lot elbow grease with a clay bar etc!)

















Looks pretty standard, but slightly tweaked which is what I wanted. As you noticed, I have a bit of camber with the facelift springs so I would definitely need adjustable tie bars if I went down the lowering route - just bear that possible extra cost in mind.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks good when lowered (and cleaned...)
Just planning to lower about the same as you - 20 mm or so, so hopefully won't need the adjustable tie bars.

Cheers


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

The first thing that came to mind is you need to learn to park :lol:

Looks good with spacers on 8)


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Cloud said:


> gninnam said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Keren
> ...


Are your fronts spaced too?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

RSSTT said:


> Are your fronts spaced too?


No, I don't feel that it needs it. I would if I put Amax or Apex springs on, but I'm going more with the OEM+ look rather than modified.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Finally got round to fitting the manifold cover (is that what its called??)
Had a stubborn scree so saw someone else's thread who had the same issue and removed the bolts going into the head.
Only issue is I am missing one of the proper screws to so had to use a normal one but already looks better 



















Cheers


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Took the TT to Awesome GTi and had the wishbone bushes replaced and then goes for an MOT - fails
Requires ball joints replacing as well (plus both sidelights had failed - were working a few days before!)

So - end up having these done and not getting the car back until 5PM (got there at 10AM)
Cost me just over £400 all in - so now god for at least a year or more.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

RSSTT said:


> The first thing that came to mind is you need to learn to park
> 
> Looks good with spacers on 8)


Nah. He's done that on purpose surely to give the next person more room so his doors don't get dinged 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

manikm said:


> RSSTT said:
> 
> 
> > The first thing that came to mind is you need to learn to park
> ...


The car next to mine is at the end of the parking spaces and always parks further over. I always park next to him and do the same so our cars do not get dinged


----------



## Elsomrstt (May 7, 2015)

You can check the age of the tyres after thre the size of the tyre there is little bracket which has the month then the year of the tyre when it was made, Being a bit sad I watched a couple of ytube videos interesting stuff, you should change your tyre after 6 years regardless of the treed on the tyre, so I would check your tryes change them if there old I would change them after 4 years regardless of the tread.
Not a lover of the coupe but it does look good


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Elsomrstt said:


> Not a lover of the coupe but it does look good


    

The blow out on the first page looks like someone has run the tyres almost flat and damaged the sidewalls causing the uniform failure.
Enjoy the TT ownership, sounds like you're keeping the mods sensible.........IT WONT LAST, be warned!!


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Grahamstt said:


> The blow out on the first page looks like someone has run the tyres almost flat and damaged the sidewalls causing the uniform failure.
> Enjoy the TT ownership, sounds like you're keeping the mods sensible.........IT WONT LAST, be warned!!


Think you are right with the tyres but so far so good with the new tyres,
Regards the mods - not much spare money at the mo dues to daughter going to uni this year so will be very minor tweaks over the next few years or so.... honest!


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Grahamstt said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Cheers.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

2 years of ownership - gone by quickly.
Still enjoying driving the old girl and after another service, still feels nice and tight.
Will change the brake fluid over the next few weeks as not sure when last done


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice looking motor, how does one replace a black coupe without spending bucket loads on an exotic


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Yes, looks like you're enjoying your new BLACK TT........ I'm picking mine up today!  It's also a black 225 Quattro. Can't wait!

Hopefully, I won't get a tyre blow out on the way home; it's 1.45 min drive. As soon as I get her home I will be scrubbing the carpet and giving her a good clean - it's a bit dirty but otherwise a nice, low mileage 2002.

I will check out any other mods you end up doing to yours. I like the stance with the spacers. 8)


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks and good luck with your new purchase :mrgreen:



Van Well said:


> Yes, looks like you're enjoying your new BLACK TT........ I'm picking mine up today!  It's also a black 225 Quattro. Can't wait!
> 
> Hopefully, I won't get a tyre blow out on the way home; it's 1.45 min drive. As soon as I get her home I will be scrubbing the carpet and giving her a good clean - it's a bit dirty but otherwise a nice, low mileage 2002.
> 
> I will check out any other mods you end up doing to yours. I like the stance with the spacers. 8)


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks and very true - not sure what I would replace the TT with at the moment!!



damien.wrl said:


> Nice looking motor, how does one replace a black coupe without spending bucket loads on an exotic


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Was thinking of changing the old girl for something a bit more modern (MK2 TT, BMW Coupe 335 etc) but decided to keep and fettle.
So, the plan going forward is the usual for these cars.
Over the next few months will look to do the following:
1. Refurb the alloys
2. Replace the suspension with adjustable coilovers
3. Stage 1
4. Cat back zorst
5. Look at the ICE options
6. Enjoy for another 3 years.

As the above happens will update this thread


----------



## Cozzy (Dec 17, 2017)

Looking Good !! 8) . Its amazing how well a car will respond to a bit of detailing . I often get asked, "your cars are so shinny...what polish do you use?" I always reply......."its all in the preparation of the paint" (correction of paint )not the polish that's on it ! 
Regards Cozzy.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Cozzy 



Cozzy said:


> Looking Good !! 8) . Its amazing how well a car will respond to a bit of detailing . I often get asked, "your cars are so shinny...what polish do you use?" I always reply......."its all in the preparation of the paint" (correction of paint )not the polish that's on it !
> Regards Cozzy.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

So - have ordered the new head unit (thanks Philwalfc) - will order the new centre console for it soon and then commence with the install.

Speaking to WAK about getting the remap. Will get the 'zorst done before taking it down.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Head unit due this week.
Ordered the centre console which is due first week of April.
Then, get the relevant cables and off we go!!


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Started the install yesterday - first things first, adding the new stereo to the new centre console:
















The console is designed for standard VW/Audi units so had to by a Golf Mk 5 filler for the standard DIN sized unit.
Looks good to me 

Lower dash out to take the current console out (which was fun) - this is after removing the console and putting back the glove box.









Here's the stereo and the aircon unit installed:


















Sussed out the power side of it - just need to add the switched live (hence why the lower dash is still out:










No sound though - take it the BOSE needs a signal (or power) to start?
Using the PC9-404/PC9-410 leads and noticed that the Audio lead (PC9-404) has an extra cable - does this connect to the cable that is spare on the PC9-410 cable (blue) which appears to connect to the Bose signal from the car connector?


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

So - fully installed and working - a few pictures taken after the event.
Very pleased with it and the speed is fantastic (plus the sound is really good)
Not drove since being installed so will give that a go tomorrow 




























So - will probably put the XCarlink up for sale soon


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Where did you get the double din dash from?


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

HOGG said:


> Where did you get the double din dash from?


Here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-8N-D ... 0012.m1985


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Epic. Another thing to do on my ever growing things to do
:lol:


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Today I finished the stereo install as I didn't connect it up for night time illumination - now done:










Now to just enjoy the tunes


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Next upgrade can be ticked off the list 

AP coilovers installed the other day - the front nearside spring had snapped as suspected so glad I pulled the pin on this one.
Not gone too low as still need to get over speed bumps but better than it was - just need to get a set of gaiters so go over them to reduce the amount of dirt and water damaging the thread etc.

A few pics of it sitting much better:





































Cheers


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Installed OBD11 in the unit some months ago but wouldn't work.
Reason being that the app is designed for portrait and the connect button was not showing on the screen.
I contacted them about this and they said they would look into it.

Guess what - they did - the new version allows you to choose between portrait and landscape 

So can now run diagnostics and coding from the car without needing a laptop/tablet or phone.
Plus view things in real time - nice!


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

Too cool. I installed something similar in my other car and like to play with installing new Apps onto it. Originally I was worried about the sound quality but for a cheapy Chinese unit it sounded better than my Pioneer!

Might looking at swapping into my TT if I decided to upgrade.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Yesterday had all the wheels refurbed and very happy with the job +++


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Love the all aluminium gearbox knob on uk cars but if I were to fit that on mine it would mean I would leave some skin on it from May to November :roll:

_Why does every app wants me to correct aluminium to aluminum ? [smiley=argue.gif]_


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

you just need one of these


silkman said:


> Love the all aluminium gearbox knob on uk cars but if I were to fit that on mine it would mean I would leave some skin on it from May to November :roll:
> 
> _Why does every app wants me to correct aluminium to aluminum ? [smiley=argue.gif]_


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Not done anything to it for ages.....

Pulled up yesterday after driving home from work. Went round the back to get my bag out from the boot and could smell something burning.....
First thought was it was in the air but a quick check and nope - coming from the the car. Touched all the wheels as the smell reminded me of a friction smell (if you know what I mean missus) so felt all the wheels and the offside rear was warm so either a stuck calliper or buggered bearing.

Hoping its the brakes cleared some room in the garage and lifted the rear in the air and started to dismantle the rear brakes.
Callipers looked ok but the pads not to good - last MOT suggested the rear pads would need changing in the next 3000 miles or so and was on my list to do before the end of the year.

The pulled the disk off and............hmm not good:










Ordered new pads and disks so should hopefully get these for the weekend.

All good fun


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Nearside rear done - no real major issues with this side:










The offside is not playing - the piston is not winding back and the wind back tool is struggling to work as the handle at the end is bending........
Will continue tomorrow.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

gninnam said:


> Nearside rear done - no real major issues with this side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before you go buy a new caliper, the repair kit (trw) should be about 5 quid. And once you remove the caliper, you can take the piston out with the handbrake lever, so no compressed air needed.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

When mine was seized, I replaced the seals, you can operate the handbrake mechanism, to try and get the piston to move just use a big screwdriver driver to start moving the piston. I also found getting the wind back tool to undo the piston by half a turn then in 1 turn then repeat a few times.

Obviously loosen the master cylinder cap. (Compressed air makes no difference on these rear calipers)


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Mine was seized, i sprayed WD40 and ACF50 under the dust seal and left overnight. Got it moving with the wind back tool on a rattle gun.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Cheers guys for the thoughts.
Will have another go tomorrow evening with the tools and if it don't budge will then get the refurb kit


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Good news/bad news.

Modded the piston wind back tool but cutting off the original (small) handle, tapping in a thread where the handle went through and put a threaded rod through - bit thicker and longer.
Could now get could purchase with both hands and wind the piston back (which I did).










Got the new disk and pads on and all looked good.










Took for a spin and guess what. Burning smell and the wheel is hot.
So, probably a stuck caliper. Will take it off again tomorrow and see about dismantling it and getting a refurb kit!


----------



## 89forever (Jun 24, 2016)

so you had to force the piston back in as it was super tight and you're surprised you have a seized piston.... :roll:

if you have to force the piston back in more than small amount of pressure on the correct wind in tool then there's something seriously wrong, brakes are a critical safety item and not to be taken lightly.... They can't be bodged up


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Point taken.
It was initially tight but then freed up so I thought it may be OK......
Will have ago at dismantling it tomorrow.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Due to work (travel) didn't have time to fix it myself so got my local garage to replace the caliper.

All good now


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Still using it everyday until the CV-19 thing.
Worked from home for 7 week so it just sat there.
Wife wanted to use it 4 weeks ago but the battery was dead 

Used it this week as now back at work - so today gave it, its first wash in 8 weeks and I felt better for it 










Better 8)


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

So - after 5 years of ownership, the TT has now gone to a new owner so I hope he enjoys it as much as I have.
Bye all 8)


----------

